# updates



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

What exactly do you get with an update for your finders? Got a new Humminbird and there are a couple updates that I can download but it can't find what the updates are all about. Thanks


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

You should be able to see the details on the update on the screen where you see the actual update. If you click on the actual update it will open another window detailing the update. Then at the bottom of that window you are given the option to download that particular update.

You are doing this through the Humminbird website correct?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes the humminbird site. Go to my account and click on the actuall update from the list. There are 2 for each finder that I registered. The 1st is the humminbirdpc. Second is the update. I click it and a pop up states what I need in to use for updating and a quick description of how to. At the bottom is an option to download or print. I click download and I get a pop up from my pc asking to run/save. Click run and my pc says the program can not be opened. That is where I am stuck. Just trying to see what the update is but can't. Do I need the card reader just to view it? I do believe the humminbirdpc downloaded. Also what exactly is the humminbirdpc used for? Thanks for any help. Needless to say I am not that great with computers


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Yes the humminbird site. Go to my account and click on the actuall update from the list. There are 2 for each finder that I registered. The 1st is the humminbirdpc. Second is the update. I click it and a pop up states what I need in to use for updating and a quick description of how to. At the bottom is an option to download or print. I click download and I get a pop up from my pc asking to run/save. Click run and my pc says the program can not be opened. That is where I am stuck. Just trying to see what the update is but can't. Do I need the card reader just to view it? I do believe the humminbirdpc downloaded. Also what exactly is the humminbirdpc used for? Thanks for any help. Needless to say I am not that great with computers


If it's anything like Lowrance, on their website there should be a printed list somewhere on the site of what the update covers. Your computer can't read the update file when you select run, that's why you are having problems. Again, if it's like Lowrance, you save the file to a compatible chip, and when you plug the chip in to the machine, then power on, the update should load automatically.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Yes the humminbird site. Go to my account and click on the actuall update from the list. There are 2 for each finder that I registered. The 1st is the humminbirdpc. Second is the update. I click it and a pop up states what I need in to use for updating and a quick description of how to. At the bottom is an option to download or print. I click download and I get a pop up from my pc asking to run/save. Click run and my pc says the program can not be opened. That is where I am stuck. Just trying to see what the update is but can't. Do I need the card reader just to view it? I do believe the humminbirdpc downloaded. Also what exactly is the humminbirdpc used for? Thanks for any help. Needless to say I am not that great with computers


OK...you can't run the update on your PC, it is designed for your Humminbird unit...not your PC. I have an SD card adapter that plugs into a USB port, slide the SD card into the adapter and plug into the USB port. Now when you're given the option to save or run, tell it save then guide it to the SD card. The SD card can then be put into your unit and it will automatically grab the update. BUT!!! Before you perform the update go into the unit and restore the factory defaults.....this is very important and suggested by HB. Once the update is done you can reset things the way you had the before the update. It sounds like allot but it isn't that difficult once you do one. If I can offer any more help.....let me know I would be glad to help in anyway I can.

Also I am not sure what the HummindPC is for...I think waypoint management, screenshot viewing....etc etc. I have never really used it.


----------



## jdennfish (Sep 3, 2009)

here is a link to how to install software updates.
( you may have to copy and paste to your browser)

http://dougvahrenberg.com/files/Humminbird_How_To_s_for_Customers2.pdf

you should down load and install new up dates. They contain software fixes and new features depending on unit.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Flippin 416 said:


> OK...you can't run the update on your PC, it is designed for your Humminbird unit...not your PC. I have an SD card adapter that plugs into a USB port, slide the SD card into the adapter and plug into the USB port. Now when you're given the option to save or run, tell it save then guide it to the SD card. The SD card can then be put into your unit and it will automatically grab the update. BUT!!! Before you perform the update go into the unit and restore the factory defaults.....this is very important and suggested by HB. Once the update is done you can reset things the way you had the before the update. It sounds like allot but it isn't that difficult once you do one. If I can offer any more help.....let me know I would be glad to help in anyway I can.
> 
> Also I am not sure what the HummindPC is for...I think waypoint management, screenshot viewing....etc etc. I have never really used it.


Yes.Thanks for the info. I am trying to see exactly what the update is. Thought maybe it would have a breakdown or list.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

jdennfish said:


> here is a link to how to install software updates.
> ( you may have to copy and paste to your browser)
> 
> http://dougvahrenberg.com/files/Humminbird_How_To_s_for_Customers2.pdf
> ...


Thanks for the link. I wil check it out.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

The link was very informative but I still can not get it to work. When I click the download from the list next to my unit I get a drop down with only the prerequisites and instructions. At the bottom it has a download or print option. I do not get the box that has a "begin download" option. Very frustrating at this point.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Got it to work finally. My PC operating system made me have to go a differnet route. Thanks very much guys for the help and advice.


----------

